# Is this behavior that of a female?



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

After doing some reading here I learned that the female squats down when being mated. Well Petey is getting a bit older now and I have noticed that when I have Petey in my lap and I am petting his head and back that he squats and gets really low, not laying down but almost. In fact the other day I was laying down and Petey was walking all over me (as usual) and when I reached to pet him he squated but wasn't facing me and I noticed that his "vent" area only puffed out. I was wondering is this something that only a female pijy would do? Is this mating behavior? Petey gets very quiet and closes his eyes when I am petting his head and back like this..so I thought I would check, because I sure don't want him or her getting the wrong signals!! LOL


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes it is usually mating behavior of the female to squats, slightly open wings and head is retracted between shoulders. Sometime male can do the same though and if there is an egg, then you know what is what.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks...I thought male because Petey will walk in circles and coo and coo...and call out when no one is in the room and then you go in an he coo's like he is upset with you, pecks at you and is overall agressive. But then this whole squating thing started and I though hmmnnnn...I wish they just came with a more obvious sign!!! GEEZZZ...Lol


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh! Tamara. Petey might be a girl!!! If so, are you thinking about alternate names?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ms. Petey or...Petunia.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I still find this whole behaviour thing confusing as I've seen both male and females squatting.

Tipsey was my first lone pigeon and I first thought he was female because he would squat down but would also do the cooing, going round in circles displaying.

It wasn't until he went to live with Christina, (Chriss80), that we learned he was definitely a male as she had another lone male, and with one thing and another, it was soon obvious that Tipsey was in fact male.

So I'd still say it's 50/50 on Petey being male. (Sorry to put that element of doubt back). 

Janet


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

My "Jack" now "Jackie" acted the same way. I was convinced she was a male with all her roo-cooing and prancing around. She started doing the squating thing when I would pet her too. Then one day she laid and egg and became "Jackie".

Petunia sounds lovely.......have fun.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi Tamara,

So sometimes when I pet Stanley he will do the same thing where he will lay down and get all quiet and sometimes raise his tail slightly. But.. I am not sure if this is weird or if other people have hopefully experienced this.. but Stanley will often jump on my hand and try to mate with it. Definitely not what a female would be doing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Adding my two cents, Tamara AND to confuse the issue...

Mr. Squeaks is *definitely* a male...a male pigeon with *attitude,* I might add!

He considers me his mate and maybe that's why he squats even tho I can't get under him. I will grab his beak, he squats and I pet...that's when he's in mate mode. When in daddy mode, he sits in his nest for hours on either real eggs from Gimie and Woe or a dummy egg. 

I think Gimie is a hen, yet, she jumps on Woe's back! The only time I've ever seen Woe jump her was when they first met (love at first sight!) and he landed on her head! He does the typical "run and rush with spread tail" so I _think_ he is a male, although a passive one. Gimie is quite the aggressive hen! I'm still trying to catch her laying an egg! 

Dom, my 4th pigeon is very much a male and wants Gimie and attacks Woe!

Mr. Squeaks doesn't like any of them and attacks ALL! *sigh* A pigeon soap opera, for sure!

Love and Hugs
Shi 

P.S. Wait for an egg...then you will know....for sure...


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input..and yes if Petey is a girl then Charis has honors and Petey will change to Petunia! I guess I have to wait.

StanleyPidge - what do you mean by try to mate with it.I guess I haven't seen pigeons mating so I don't know but Petey will do funny things with our feet and hands as well. Again really agressively.Then I start petting and all is well and Petey (or Petunia) is all cuddley and quiet. 

What a strange world I have landed myself in that I am sitting her pondering the mating habits of pigeons...my how life has changed since little Petey!! LOL


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Adding my two cents, Tamara AND to confuse the issue...
> 
> Mr. Squeaks is *definitely* a male...a male pigeon with *attitude,* I might add!
> 
> I think Gimie is a hen, yet, she jumps on Woe's back! The only time I've ever seen Woe jump her was when they first met (love at first sight!) and he landed on her head! He does the typical "run and rush with spread tail" so I _think_ he is a male, although a passive one.


That run and rush with a spread tail is something two of my (definite, 'cos they've laid eggs) hens do, so that can add to the confusion as Poly the male also does that. Also Poly squats and Bandy, the hen gets on his back.

I've come to the conclusion that the egg is the only definite way of knowing, but.. in saying that, it really got me guessing the first time one pair, who I had always thought were male and female, both laid eggs...... 

Do let us know the outcome when you find out !!


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay well I guess I will wait for the egg....or no egg...hmmnnnn sounds like there is a joke in here...an egg or not an egg ~ that is the question....


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Tamara, the link below is a video that shows what Stanley will (attempt to) do to my hand. I am pretty sure if Petey does that he is a he 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKrOto-9gOs


----------

